# How Often Do You Attend Plays or Musicals?



## MercyL (Jun 9, 2013)

The hubby and I love live theater. He was an aspiring Thespian during his high school and college years and I performed in a 2 musicals. We get seriously caught up in stage craft and love good performances.

We saw Man of LaMancha in April, and were blown away. There's nothing like hearing live voices on stage and these voices were absolute perfection. I think this will always be my favorite theater experience.

Do you enjoy live theater? If so, what show did  you see, last? What was your favorite show?


----------



## That Guy (Jun 9, 2013)

I do enjoy theater but cannot stand musicals.  Had fun in some community theater years ago both on and off stage . . .


----------



## MercyL (Jun 9, 2013)

That Guy said:


> I do enjoy theater but cannot stand musicals.  Had fun in some community theater years ago both on and off stage . . .



Musicals are definitely an acquired taste. I enjoyed dancing in the two I was in, but had a hard time understanding why people would suddenly break into song, mid sentence.

It just didn't seem logical.

I still catch myself engaging in over analysis, but I enjoy live productions more than musical movies.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 9, 2013)

I'm glad you enjoyed dancing, MercyL and I agree with you about wondering why the sudden song mid sentence.  Although, I can appreciate the production, would rather just enjoy good acting and a good story.  And I understand the over analysis.  But, sometimes, that's part of the experience.

I found that in my community theater participation that working behind the scenes was actually more fun; working on the sets or lights or sound.


----------



## R. Zimm (Jun 9, 2013)

We have been to several community plays and more recently an actor's improv (kind of like "Who's Line is it Anyway?") as a coworker of my wife is involved in them and she turned us on to the theaters. Actually rather entertaining but only here and there, you know?


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 9, 2013)

Unfortunately I don't get out much anymore and as a result don't see any of the amateur productions available in this area, much as I'd like to. I too was an aspiring amateur thespian (that means _actor_, That Guy!) so can appreciate a live performance.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 9, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> I too was an aspiring amateur thespian (that means _actor_, That Guy!)



I know that.  Duh!  And an aspiring amateur lesbian means _​actress..._


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 9, 2013)

That Guy said:


> I know that.  Duh!  And an aspiring amateur lesbian means _​actress..._



That's right, and -

HEY! I _see_ what you did there! 

... you italicized the word "actress" when it should have been in quotes!


----------

